# I need waders soon! need help please



## Georgeforuofu (Sep 19, 2011)

where can I get good waders for a decent price? and what should I look for? What are good brands? just tell me what I need to know about getting some. Thanks


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Wish I could help...use the search function and type in waders and you'll find numerous posts on waders. Guess one question is what will you be primary using them for hunting, fishing or both...??? Good luck and let us know what you decide on. I'm sure some folks will come on and help you out.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

here:

http://www.mrfc.com/MadisonRiverShoppin ... tegoryID=4

click clearance > drop down to waders

they send stuff out fast


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Cabela's bargain cave is where I got mine for a pretty good deal. The cabela's site is good to review customer's opinions, but I wouldn't buy for full price from Cabela's.


----------



## Georgeforuofu (Sep 19, 2011)

k2muskie said:


> what will you be primary using them for hunting, fishing or both...???


Just fishing, I recently have gotten into fishing more serious and am going to try fly fishing. what do i need to look for when getting some and what is good brands and whats not?


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

Simms are the best hands down but out of reach price wise of alot of folks. reddington make s a good set of waders priced a little better. i dont have an opinion on orvis waders because i have only ever wore one pair one time and they seemed ok. cabelas guide line of waders are tough. i have 2 sets of those i let my buddys borrow. one thing you might want to pay more attention to is the boots you plan to use with the waders. the waders will do you no good if your feet hurt after fishing for a few hours because you got a set of crappy boots. dont skimp on those at all


----------

